# What does the digital cable channel lineup look like in your area ???



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

here is mine 



101 WEATHERSCAN LOCAL 



102 ESPNEWS 



105 C-SPAN 3 



109 NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL 



110 THE SCIENCE CHANNEL 



111 DISCOVERY TIMES 



112 DISCOVERY WINGS 



113 DISCOVERY HOME & LEISURE 



114 BBC AMERICA 



115 BIOGRAPHY 



116 HISTORY INTERNATIONAL 



120 SOAP NET 



121 DIY - DO IT YOURSELF 



122 FIne Living 



130 DISCOVERY KIDS 



131 NOGGIN 



132 NICK TOO 



133 GAS - NICK GAMES & SPORTS 



134 WAM! 



135 TOON DISNEY 



138 G4 



140 MTV 2 



141 MTV Español 



142 MTV JAMS 



143 VH1 CLASSIC 



144 VH1 SOUL 



145 VH1 COUNTRY 



150 ENCORE EAST 



151 ENCORE WEST 



152 ENCORE ACTION EAST 



153 ENCORE ACTION WEST 



154 ENCORE MYSTERY EAST 



155 ENCORE MYSTERY WEST 



156 ENCORE LOVE STORIES EAST 



157 ENCORE LOVE STORIES WEST 



158 ENCORE TRUE STORIES EAST 



159 ENCORE TRUE STORIES WEST 



160 ENCORE WESTERNS EAST 



161 ENCORE WESTERNS WEST 



165 SUNDANCE CHANNEL EAST 



166 SUNDANCE CHANNEL WEST 



170 FLIX EAST 



171 FLIX WEST 



173 Comcast Sportsnet HDTV 



180 ABC HD -- WPVI-6 



181 NBC HD -- WCAU-10 



190 PBS HD -- WHYY-12 



200 - 210 COMCAST iNDEMAND 


201 - 235 COMCAST iNDEMAND 


224 - 230 Comcast iNDEMAND/NASCAR 


250 - 252 PLAYBOY 


251 SPICE 



252 SPICE 2 



253 PLEASURE 



254 HOT NETWORK 



280 SHOPNBC 



300 HBO HDTV 



301 HBO EAST 



302 HBO 2 EAST 



303 HBO SIGNATURE EAST 



304 HBO FAMILY EAST 



305 HBO COMEDY EAST 



306 HBO WEST 



307 HBO 2 WEST 



308 HBO SIGNATURE WEST 



309 HBO FAMILY WEST 



310 HBO ZONE EAST 



311 HBO LATINO EAST 



312 HBO LATINO WEST 



320 CINEMAX EAST 



321 MORE MAX EAST 



322 CINEMAX WEST 



323 MORE MAX WEST 



324 ACTION MAX EAST 



325 THRILLER MAX EAST 



326 ACTION MAX WEST 



327 WMAX EAST 



328 @MAX EAST 



329 5 STAR MAX EAST 



330 OUTER MAX EAST 



339 SHOWTIME HDTV 



340 SHOWTIME EAST 



341 SHOWTIME TOO EAST 



342 SHOWTIME SHOWCASE EAST 



343 SHOWTIME WEST 



344 SHOWTIME TOO WEST 



345 SHOWTIME SHOWCASE WEST 



346 SHOWTIME BEYOND EAST 



347 SHOWTIME EXTREME EAST 



348 SHOWTIME EXTREME WEST 



349 SHOWTIME BEYOND WEST 



350 TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL EAST 



351 TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL WEST 



352 TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA EAST 



353 TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA WEST 



360 FLIX EAST 



361 FLIX WEST 



370 STARZ! EAST 



371 STARZ! THEATER 



372 BLACK STARZ! 



373 STARZ! WEST 



374 STARZ! FAMILY 



375 STARZ! CINEMA EAST 



376 STARZ! CINEMA WEST 



380 ENCORE EAST 



381 ENCORE WEST 



401 SHOWCASE (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



402 TODAY'S COUNTRY (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



403 CLASSIC COUNTRY (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



404 AMERICANA (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



405 BLUEGRASS (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



406 R&B and HIP-HOP (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



407 CLASSIC R&B (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



408 SMOOTH R&B (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



409 RAP (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



410 METAL (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



411 ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



412 POWER ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



413 CLASSIC ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



414 ALTERNATIVE ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



415 ELECTRONICA (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



416 DANCE (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



417 PROGRESSIVE (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



418 SOFT ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



419 HIT LIST (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



420 PARTY FAVORITES (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



421 80's (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



422 NEW WAVE (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



423 70's (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



424 SOLID GOLD OLDIES (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



425 SINGERS & STANDARDS (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



426 BIG BAND & SWING (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



427 EASY LISTENING (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



428 SMOOTH JAZZ (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



429 JAZZ (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



430 BLUES (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



431 REGGAE (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



432 SOUNDSCAPES (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



433 CLASSICAL MASTERPIECES (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



434 OPERA (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



435 LIGHT CLASSICAL (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



436 SHOW TUNES (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



437 CONTEMPORARY CHRISTIAN (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



438 GOSPEL (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



439 FOR KIDS ONLY (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



440 SOUNDS OF THE SEASONS (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



441 MUSICA LATINA (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



442 SALSA MERENGUE (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



443 ROCK 'EN ESPANOL (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



444 LATIN LOVE SONGS (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



445 MEXICANA (DIGITAL MUSIC) 



630 RUSSIAN CHANNEL 



635 OTHER -- ZHONG TIAN CHANNEL 



700 - 707 ESPN PPV 


750 - 761 NBA LEAGUE PASS 


751 - 761 NBA LEAGUE PASS 


771 - 780 NHL / MLB PPV 


900 - 909 CUSTOMER EDUCATION CHANNEL 








Now i can see why Digital cable sux 


And i had it for 2 fricken Years 












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

do you have comcast? Looks very similar to comcast nj


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

That is one of the most un-readable lists I have even seen. Double-Spaced and all CAPS. You outta be slapped. 

But I do agree, that list sucks too. Its about the same as my Comcast digital offering. Sticking with Dish.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't know, don't care, won't go there. The cable line to my house is severed, never to be reconnected as long as I live there.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

Out of all those channels, I saw nine that I might use with some degree of regular viewing.

Nine.

But, that's just me.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

That looks similar to my local cable lineup too, total junk. BTW, the cheapest package here is less than 60 channels for 47 bucks a month!

DarrellP, I totally agree. Once, a tree took our old cable drop down and a week later one of their trucks drove over it. The installer had the most puzzled look when I told him I didn't need it fixed!


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

What channels are missing that you want?

Yes, I know its not the best lineup, but I get most channels I want from Comcast. I'd like some more music stations like BET Jazz, MTV Hits, VH1 Mega Hits and Fuse. 

In Camden County, Comcast carries Canales N spanish package also, but doesnt carry the Russian or Chinese channel. Comcast doesnt advertise the spanish package though as they havent added it to all Comcasts. It was inherited from when my cable system was Garden State Cable (half TKR, half Comcast owned back then).

I think Comcast wants to break away from Canales N, and directly create their own package.

(I desire CCSN and the premiums on DirecTV though).

Service Electric in Allentown offers the best lineup in the Philadelphia market. And S.E. is a much much smaller cable system than Comcast. (Its bit contradictory that Comcast has more leverage for better program rates, but they offer LESS for a HIGHER price).


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

No digi cable here. Same analog system that's been around since 1967 

Closest digital system is about 10 miles away. But even if Icould get that (rather nice) system, I'd stick with Dish


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Don't know, don't care, won't go there. The cable line to my house is severed, never to be reconnected as long as I live there. *


That's funny, Comcast sent a guy out to cut my cable line too, when I canceled their digital service and switched to Dish. Like I'd go back to cable.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm about to move so I made a lineup comparison of the the 2 cable providers (WideOpenWest and Comcast) along with DIRECTV. Each provider has some unique channels as well as missing channels that the other 2 have. However, it seems that DIRECTV has a better overall selection of channels, assuming you don't care about premium channel multiplexes.

You can see the grid at http://www.timf.com/channels.html


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, the channel lineup at the top of the page must be CoNcast, same digital line up as CoNcast Chattanooga and here the analog basic, which they call Preferred service only consists of 64 channels including 8 locals. Their are a handful of channels, many of which are west feeds that E* does not have, none that I have a big burden for, E* has many more channels that CoNcast does not have.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

What's even more funny about my severed cable line is that it is being used to feed the 61.5 Dish signal to my 6000 receiver. I just bought this house and the previous occupants had Dish and were using it for their 3900. The Dish installer is the one who cut the cable originally.

I have since installed new cable runs from my Dish 500 for my 501 and future 921.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Time Warner in NYC's list is actually better than D* or E*.

Just go to http://www.twcnyc.com and you'll see.

However, TWCNYC doesn't yet offer digital service on my street. 
RCN does though:

http://www.rcn.com/cabletv/lineupDetails.php?lineupID=23

RCN is a nice alternative to Time Warner if you're in the right neighborhood. If your building is feeding off their microwave system, however, don't even bother because they'll only give you 68 analog channels. Cable modem is also a royal pain in those buildings, as it's one way with analog phone line return. Not much better than dialup. I heard they're upgrading those buildings to fiber though.

I have their cable internet service and it's simply superb. I don't want cable TV though, because I simply can't do without my TiVo.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

In Allentown, PA there lineup is better than Philly. More channels and at a much lower cost. (Service competes with RCN there).

http://www.sectv.com/lineups2.shtml?id=2

Except for MTV Hits, Fine Living, Wisdom and some small channels I dont know any basic cable channels they are missing.

They have a decent HDTV selection for those into HDTV. DirecTV probably leads in sports packages, but Service offers Comcast SportsNet. Allentown cable though only carries 1 PBS outlet WLVT 39 (PBS). They dont carry the VHF Philadelphia PBS WHYY 12, or NJN or WYBE.


----------

